# Japanese Power Supply Manufacturers -- Anyone know about them?



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm building a new system, and currently living in Japan. All of the PS brands that I know are much more expensive than they are back in North America, and I have a theory as to why--there seem to be a lot of Japanese manufacturers here (at least I think they're Japanese), with more reasonable prices (I'm thinking maybe the government is slapping an import tariff on foreign imports).

At any rate, I'd rather not pay a ridiculous amount of money for an imported PS if one of the Japanese brands are of decent quality--but I don't know anything about them.

Does anyone out there have any experience with KEIAN, Scythe, or any others?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Well the specs on a psu might tell you what you need to know.
some good things to look for.

A Heavy psu is normally good quality.
Solid state components like capasitors.
80-85% efficiency rating. 
Good amp rating on 12V rails 25A to 30A
gold plated connectors if possible {Not essential but helps with powerloss}

Good ventilation.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

As far as i know Scythe make a good range of coolers so they do appear to be a good firm. I would go with them, although it does never hurt to try. If you speak Japanese then go and ask some Japanese people!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Enermax power supplys are good they should be available locally made in Tokyo Japan / taiwan shipped worldwide.

Enermax Liberty series and galaxy series seems to be a good high end power supply.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 23, 2008)

A little about Enermax

Enermax Technology Corporation was founded in 1990 by a group of young professional, enthusiastic, and high-tech oriented people in Taiwan . The Enermax founders left high-profile positions from prestigious computer firms, bringing over 10 years of professional experiences to our own firm. 

The main products we carry are switching power supplies, PC cases, industrial PC cases, pedestal and tower server cases, CPU coolers, second fans, mobile racks and other peripherals. Enermax has its own design groups and production line. For convenience and better service to our customers worldwide, Enermax has established branch offices with warehouses in Los Angeles and Silicon Valley in United States, Paris in France, Milan in Italy, Tokyo in Japan, Hamburg in Germany, London in UK and has distributors providing service in nearly every major city around the world. Enermax is always looking for the latest cutting edge technology to offer our clients. Enermax's own designing engineers work around the clock to come up with the best solution and product to meet the demand of the market. Now, Enermax is engaged in developing more powerful types of products to serve customers in the future. To provide efficient coordination, after sales services and technical support to customers is our primary purpose. The Enermax R&D department is proud of its strong engineering background. We focus on developing new products for both potential and existing markets. We also emphasize on new product types, product functions, design and quality. Each year, we release an average of 4 new series of products. Our R&D equipments are sourced both locally and imported from Japan. Based on our product development procedure, we have developed a team of experts to ensure that our products are manufactured to the most rigorous and highest standards imposed by the industry.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 23, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Enermax power supplys are good they should be available locally made in Tokyo Japan / taiwan shipped worldwide.
> 
> Enermax Liberty series and galaxy series seems to be a good high end power supply.



Yes, they're available, but as I said they're priced higher than normal. An Enermax 630W Liberty (which is what I'd go with if I didn't buy one of these other brands) is about $180 US.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Well i dunno m8 its the same over here theres 700watt+ psu's for as little as £30 somtimes less and then theres the quality psu's at 700watt+ anything from £60 - £100+

If you buy cheap you get cheap and thats it basically.
Cheap power supplys are a gamble they might work ok they might break down within a week.
Besides this they can damage components with powerspikes/surges.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 24, 2008)

Really? Because they're much cheaper in Canada. The same Enermax PS goes for about US$125 there.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 24, 2008)

Unknown Soldier said:


> Really? Because they're much cheaper in Canada. The same Enermax PS goes for about US$125 there.



Wouldnt it be cheaper to have one shipped then?


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 24, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Wouldnt it be cheaper to have one shipped then?



I didn't think of that, but I don't want to wait. I'm planning on building this thing in the next day or two. There seems to be one or two local brands that are well-stocked at most stores, with prices that I'd expect from a quality brand back home, so I might just take a gamble on one of them.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are shopping in store m8 just ask if you can view it feel the weight etc...
You will know a cheap psu cos when you try to fit it and titen the screws up the threads give way more often than not because of cheap meterials used good meterials tend to add more weight.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 24, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> If you are shopping in store m8 just ask if you can view it feel the weight etc...
> You will know a cheap psu cos when you try to fit it and titen the screws up the threads give way more often than not because of cheap meterials used good meterials tend to add more weight.



Ok I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, so I'm looking at getting one of these.

I don't know much about PS specs, so if someone with more knowledge could give it a glance, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well the amperage on the 12v rails look good, it's hard to make a call on if it's good for you or not without more info on your system.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 26, 2008)

driver66 said:


> Well the amperage on the 12v rails look good, it's hard to make a call on if it's good for you or not without more info on your system.



Gonna go with:

Intel E6750
4gb 800mhz (probably patriot or corsair)
ASUS P5N-D (probably)
Geforce 8800GT 512 (one to start, adding a second later on)
Seagate 250gb 8mb SATA

so I guess that's not a LOT of power requirements, aside from the SLI...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

In Japan the Scythe Kamakiris are the bomb!


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Mar 26, 2008)

MKmods said:


> In Japan the Scythe Kamakiris are the bomb!



I looked at scythe but I haven't been able to find any 600W models.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

use the 550.
http://www.pro-clockers.com/review.php?id=91
(I use a good 400 watt PS for my similar comp)


----------

